# Your top source



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

If you could read only one online source for your financial news and analysis or listen to only one TV/radio show, which one would that be?

I've been desultorily switching from one online site to another and one TV show to another for a few months now.
I have, say, 1 hour a day on average to spend on news and analysis and want to get the max. value out of that.

So if you had 1 hr. which website/show would it be?

Thanks

-Harold


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I read as much as of The Wall Street Journal website as possible. I subscribe to the Globe and Mail, otherwise I would say the Report on Business website is also my #1 source.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Globe and Mail. Or more specifically www.globeinvestor.com.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Firstly, I view almost all these sources as primarily entertainment and as a distant second a source of financial information. 

That being said, I would say BNN's "Market Call", with MoneySense magazine and Vancouver radios station CKNW's Moneytalks coming in as a tie for close second choices.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with spidey. The TV is for entertainment. The Lang and Oleary exchange is good for a combination of entertainment and business news if you only spend an hour. The problem with BNN, CNBC and Bloomberg is that you have to send more than an hour.

There are also forums like this one and FWF/Bogleheads where if you only read the relevant threads you will get updated pretty well.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I like globeinvestor.com and moneysense magazine. I am thinking about subscribing to The Canadian MoneySaver. Anyone subscribed to that one?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> I like globeinvestor.com and moneysense magazine. I am thinking about subscribing to The Canadian MoneySaver. Anyone subscribed to that one?


I am a regular "subscriber" from the local library 
I find MoneySaver covering a wider variety of issues than MoneySense, such as pension planning, insurance, estates, etc.
I find MoneySense is more focused towards investing.
However, the quality of articles is much, much superior in MoneySense.
If I had to make the choice between the two, I'd pick MoneySense.
MoneySaver is rather dry for my taste.


----------



## Murph (Sep 9, 2009)

Real Clear Markets and Marketwatch


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Murph said:


> Real Clear Markets and Marketwatch


Just checked out Real Clear Markets. Its a pretty cool news aggregator. Murph, know of a Canadian equivalent? 

I guess it would be easy enough for me to just visit the globeandmail and financialpost. They seem to be our main business news sites here in Canada.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Probably gurufocus.com


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

curious if anyone also looks at banknerd.ca or investmentexecutive.ca also?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Also, does anyone know of a good Canadian stock screener with prices in CAD?
Google is great for US but doesn't have a Canadian screener.
My brokerage doesn't have one.


----------



## fmargueirat (Apr 5, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> Also, does anyone know of a good Canadian stock screener with prices in CAD?
> Google is great for US but doesn't have a Canadian screener.
> My brokerage doesn't have one.


I've been trying to find one for ages. I'm in the process of building one myself, but it is a lot of work I can tell you. The idea is to put it online for free (ad supported I guess) if there is any interest.

FM


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I look at investment executive for the headlines. Signed up for the newspaper years ago for 1 year still getting it.

Will check banknerd.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

TV: BNN
Newspaper: Globe and Mail
Internet: Not sure. I visit various sites. I guess my main site is my google home page. I have my stock portfolio, stock watch list, world stock index, yahoo finance updates, cbc news, email updates. All in one page


----------



## Bupp (Nov 13, 2009)

not sure if a content aggregator is fair game but I really enjoy the links provided by Abnormal Returns.

Just make sure to use classic view, it is much more readable.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I get Bloomberg on my IPAD. A very content rich site. Very International and tons of news.


----------

